# Motor Control/Electrical Tech looking to advance.



## Clsteverson (Apr 23, 2013)

Try and keep this short and sweet. 2 year degree in Industrial Sytems Technology. 6 years of trade experience, approximately 2 years of electrical work(residential) to get me through school so 8 years total experience with electrical work. Always worked as an E/I Tech. Done plenty of programming for various industrial settings. All experience programming with Allen Bradley control systems. Lots of instrumentation/troubleshooting. Have worked as an Electrical Tech for various wood mills/plants. So Im no electrical contractor. I can run pipe and pull wire but others can do it faster. My expertise involves troubleshooting Electrical systems/maintaining them. Have worked with voltages from 24vdc to 4160vac. I can give more background if needed. Multicraft as well. Have worked as an electro mechanic. 

Im trying to understand where I go from here. Being an electrical tech is fun. I've enjoyed it. But I want to get away from working for others. Career paths for someone with my background in controls/electrical maintenance? Would a masters license do anything for me? Would I need it to start my own controls business?


----------



## TechyWalla (Apr 6, 2020)

One area that payed off for me is the industrial controls and machine tool repairing, particularly in the area of CNC, most jurisdictions lack local support for maintenance situations, it can be very expensive to call in factory techs.
If you have PLC experience it is just an extension of learning the positioning control side as all CNC machines have a built in PLC, I progressed into CNC retro-fitting which is very rewarding.
I successfully designed small motion control based on a Galil motion card that sits in a PC slot.
Suitable for back gauge positioning etc.
T.W.


----------



## Clsteverson (Apr 23, 2013)

Awesome idea. Thank you for the insight!


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Most of the people who end up going in that direction start with a good reputation and network of friends. 
If you have worked for other company's especially as a contractor and they ask for you by name all you really require is the paper-work side. A masters will teach you the paper work side.


----------



## TechyWalla (Apr 6, 2020)

Clsteverson said:


> Awesome idea. Thank you for the insight!


If you want to get an idea of things going on in the CNC dept, especially by the DIY'ers.
There is the CNCzone forum.
T.W.


----------



## didntdoit (Jun 18, 2020)

TechyWalla said:


> One area that payed off for me is the industrial controls and machine tool repairing, particularly in the area of CNC, most jurisdictions lack local support for maintenance situations, it can be very expensive to call in factory techs.
> If you have PLC experience it is just an extension of learning the positioning control side as all CNC machines have a built in PLC, I progressed into CNC retro-fitting which is very rewarding.
> I successfully designed small motion control based on a Galil motion card that sits in a PC slot.
> Suitable for back gauge positioning etc.
> T.W.


 Was thinking along this line, many places don't see the need for a full time trouble shooting capable person or those that have them are facing an aging out time with little chance of replacement.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I worked in industrial much like you and got my masters in 1996. Got my contractors license as well.
To this day I can count on one hand how many permits I have pulled. 
I am a controls guy. Not a contractor.
I studied and passed the test on the first try.

I was perfectly happy working for others. Made good money and had all the benefits one could expect. Some have to work for themselves, some like me rather work for someone else.
The license I'm sure helped on my resume, but in our business, a license means nothing.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

John Valdes said:


> I worked in industrial much like you and got my masters in 1996. Got my contractors license as well.
> To this day I can count on one hand how many permits I have pulled.
> I am a controls guy. Not a contractor.
> I studied and passed the test on the first try.
> ...


The approved vendor list has a few loop holes but generally you are required to be licensed, bonded and insured. (you can work under some one else's licence) 
I know one contractor is being paid a boat load of money to provide 24/7 emergency controls / instrumentation / plc coverage. So far this year i do not think hes had one call out. (call out is billed per hour)

Its a interesting business especially if you have friend in the same type of work who are willing to take some of the calls for a small monthly retainer.


----------

